

Converting Shopping Malls to Micro-Apartments - Corrado
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/design/2013/02/one-americas-oldest-shopping-malls-converts-micro-apartments/4755/

======
Corrado
This seems like a really cool idea for a hacker space or even a YC funded
area. Everybody lives and works under one roof but you still have some
personal space to call your own.

